# my work



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

All are wonderful. Cupcake Hat is pretty, clown hat is so much fun and red outfit is chic.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Love everything, exquisite work, pattern choices and colours.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Where did you get the snowman hat pattern please, would love to make it?


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

All of your work is so clever!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow you have been a busy girl, they are all wonderful,but the snowman hat has really caught my attention,it looks so much fun,any chance of a link to it?


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

They are absolutely lovely. I especially like the dress and cardigan.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

You are a very talented and imaginative lady. :thumbup:


----------



## lorettaknits1 (Feb 6, 2015)

These are great! The snowman hat still has me smiling--too cute!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Wonderful work


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty and unique.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Adorable and beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

gorgeous.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love, love, love that snowman hat! All your work is wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

What a wonderfull collection of garments for a little one! Thank you for showing us all your great ideas.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

All are very nice. The snowman hat is just adorably.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Fantastic!! I love it all. Where did you get the pattern for the snowman hat? You do great work. Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Really cute and beautiful work.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with everyone -great work!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

You are so talented. Everything is lovely:especially the snwoman hat.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You are terrific. They are all adorable.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done they are lovely


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Love the snowman. I have seen that used as an owl pattern and like the way you have adapted it. All items are wonderful.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful work!! Especially love the snowman hat!!! Where is the pattern from??


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

So cute, so adorable. You are very talented.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Are we having fun yet!!!!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Just beautiful would love to have the pattern for the snowman hat and the baby hat, actually would love them all, am not sure how my work would turn out, but yours is outstanding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Very pretty work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

That baby hat is charming and so unusua,where did you get the pattern.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

All very imaginative and lovely. You do wonderful work.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Really lovely work, well done.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness. They are all so adorable.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Truly impressive work. Thanks for joining us and sharing your very inspiring work.


----------



## SugarT (Feb 24, 2012)

very nice work looks great


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

All your knits are lovely and you have taken great care in these items for a special little one that is so blessed to have you knit for her. Thank-you for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely lovely work.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Some of the original crafters might be pretty surprised to find you passing off their work as yours!

From a Latvian crafter: http://www.etsy.com/listing/93751020/knitted-girl-dress-green-9-12-months?ref=shop_home_active_20

Cupcake hat pattern: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knitting-Pattern-61-NOT-THE-KNITTED-ITEM-Cupcake-Hat-Set-for-Baby-Reborn-/120876684990

Snowman hat picture here - about three quarters of the way down the page: http://www.kadinmelektir.com/netten-bebek-orgu-modelleri-2012.html

Red dress and hat lead to here: http://venus-7.blogfa.com/category/12

Pictures from her other post seem to be other peoples' work too.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree. It looks like the pictures were just copied from these other sights.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Dishonesty is not a good thing on this site. Too many good people here. Nice detective work Hilary4. We came across this another time when another member was trying to sell a Mary Maxim pattern as her own.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Similar snowman hats for sale (not patterns):

Hat: http://www.etsy.com/listing/219128975/children-hat-baby-hat-baby-knit-hat?ref=sr_gallery_15&ga_search_query=snowman+knit+hat&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Hat and mittens: http://www.etsy.com/listing/207966241/funny-and-colorful-hat-and-mittens-with?ref=sr_gallery_40&ga_search_query=snowman+knit+hat&ga_page=8&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Béait iful knitting!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320559-1.html

Hmmmm.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

beautiful, I love all of them!


----------



## SugarT (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks you guys, still working on stuff 
another wedding quilt in process hands get tired when I use bulk yarn but it is sooo much faster

Have a great day all Spring is coming


----------

